

Show HN: Working productively in a coffee-shop: virtual Vienna cafe ambience - verbilis
http://defonic.com/cafe.html

======
manuisfunny
"Excuse me sir, other customers would like to use the couch. I'm going to have
to ask that you order something or leave. Thank you."

This is pretty cool. It really feels like a crowded area, with the clinking
and everything. My favorite thing is the rain button. Because I'm from
Seattle, and let me tell you _insert lame rain joke_.

------
sgentle
I really like this.

One suggestion: it's a bit jarring that some links (eg "HD" and "turn out the
lights" on the main page) navigate you away without warning, especially if
you're enjoying the mix of sounds you have going and you lose them. Maybe you
could look into onbeforeunload or something?

------
MichaelCrawford
this doesn't work well over my Mom's earthlink dialup.

Not long ago I downloaded a tool for Mac OS X that had a selection of cafe
ambience recordings. While it did make working at home - alone - modestly more
tolerable, it was not long before I stopped using it then returned to the
cafes.

It's not just the sound but the actual presence of other people that matters
to me.

Consider the position of Kuro5hin's trane, a huge fan of virtual reality,
artificial intelligence, 3-D printing and other newfangled technologies.

Trane asserts that terrorism would be a thing of the past if we were to only
set the terrorists up with VR goggles, so they could cut the heads off of
simulated victims.

Trane so far, doesn't buy my argument that the terrorists would not find true
satisfaction that way.

